# How much does it cost to have Dryvit (synthetic stucco) installed?



## Melensdad

We have a Brick & Cedar house.  We are considering having synthetic stucco installed in place of the cedar.  Possibly over the cedar?

Just as a ballpark, does anyone know what this stuff costs per square foot to install?  

I know it needs to be installed by an authorized supplier, not a DIY job.  

Dryvit => http://www.dryvit.com/home.asp?country_id=1

_I also know there have been some serious problems with bad installs causing rot of the walls, but it appears those problems are no longer an issue with new installs by trained/authorized installers._​


----------



## muleman RIP

I had it put on my old farmhouse back in the early 90's. I think back then it was about $4 a sq. ft. The foam board is the worst cost. By the way the woodpeckers love that stuff.


----------



## rlk

I don't want to rain on your parade, but I would think twice before using Dryvit.  Many homes in the South have been ruined by improper installation.  The moisture problems brought about by Dryvit improper installation take a long time to show up, and by them, lots of structural damage may have been done.

As a licensed home inspector in North Carolina, when we run into Dryvit or synthetic stucco, we are required by the licensing board to write these words in the inspection report:  

_The subject house appears to be clad with a product known as "exterior insulation and finishing system, "EIFS", also referred to as "synthetic stucco".  Many EIFS clad houses have revealed moisture-related problems such as deteriorated wood framing and pest infestation.  Testing of this cladding is beyond the scope of this inspection.  Maintenance and testing guidelines are available from the N. C. Department of Insurance, Engineering Division._

Personally, I would stay away from it because the only way to ensure there is no moisture problem being caused by Dryvit is to disassemble either the siding or the interior wall and look at the framing members.  Needless to say, this type inspection is very costly and inconvenient to the homeowner.

Check out some of these links:
http://homebuying.about.com/cs/syntheticstucco/a/eifs_facts.htm
http://www.chrisdhilton.com/newsletters/synthetic_stucco.htm
http://www.annarborhomeinspection.com/articles/synthetic_stucco.html
https://www.facworld.com/FACworld.nsf/doc/stucco
Bob


----------

